# Please identify this grass!



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Hi,

This is a picture of the plant that I bought recently from an aquarium store.
The leaves are very thin and needle-like. Each individual leave stands alone with no roots, but in groups.

The one at the back is an anubias with very small leaves (but not Anubias Nana). It is for you to compare the size of the subject grass.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

When did you purchase the grass? It might just be eleocharis purvula. The fact that it doesnt have roots is some sick joke that the supplier pulled. They cut off the tops of eleocharis and left the roots in their nurseries? If they start dying after a while, you ll know what I mean.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

E. parvula is about 1-2" while E. aricularis (my spelling) is about 4"
You'll have to grow it for awhile to see. 
E arcularis grows a little bit faster.

Note: if it dies, due to no roots, make a complaint to the store. Hair grass usually come with roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's most likely _Eleocharis acicularis_. It's not much more than a hunch, but having kept both species for a while it looks to me like _E. acicularis_.


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for your valuable comments,

I think I should have written that each individual leave stands alone as if it has no root (i.e. roots are not recognizable or distinguishable). The bottom part of the leave (supposedly root) is in a yellowish colour (but it is not like rotting) and has no visible roots coming out from the bottom end.

Anyway, we will see what will happen in the coming few weeks.

After receiving your feedback about this plant, I searched the internet and my books one more time, and yes, it is most probably Eleocharis Acicularis.

But in the store, there is also another plant which is very similar, but in a large scale, almost 4 inches longer than this one. Do you guess what it is then?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be another _Eleocharis _species, but it's hard to say without a more complete description or photo. With any of them, the species name is not supposed to be capitalized (acicularis, not Acicularis).


----------

